# mod rewrite .htaccess



## wissbegrierig (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bekomme die .htaccess einfach nicht so hin, das alles funktioniert - habe mir bereits einige Einträge angesehen aber die gefundenen Lösungen streiken wegen der bereits gemachten Einträge...
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen... 

Also, meine Homepage erzeugt sowohl .php als auch .html-Seiten, dazu werden Verzeichnisse mit index.php/html angegeben.
Ich möchte gerne:
1. Die .../Index.php und .../Index.html (bei Verzeichnissen) komplett auf .../ umleiten
2. die Seite soll immer mit www. geöffnet werden
3. die Seiten (nicht Verzeichnisse, siehe 1) sollen alle mit .html anezeigt werden (z.B. /warenkorb.php > /warenkorb.html)

1 und 2 funktionieren mit folgenden Einträgen ABER ich bekomme die .php bei den Seiten bekomme ich das .php nicht ersetzt:

```
Options +FollowSymLinks
RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^www\.domain\.de$ [NC]
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://www.domain.de/$1 [R=301,L]
#
RewriteCond %{THE_REQUEST} ^[A-Z]{3,9}\ /([^/]+/)*index\.php\ HTTP/
RewriteRule ^(([^/]+/)*)index\.php$ http://www.domain.de/$1 [R=301,L]
#
RewriteCond %{THE_REQUEST} ^[A-Z]{3,9}\ /([^/]+/)*index\.html\ HTTP/
RewriteRule ^(([^/]+/)*)index\.html$ http://www.domain.de/$1 [R=301,L]
#
RewriteCond %{THE_REQUEST} ^[A-Z]{3,9}\ /([^/]+/)*.php\ HTTP/
RewriteRule ^(([^/]+/)*).php$ http://www.domain.de/$1 [R=301,L]
```

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das hinkriege?


----------

